# A good gunsmith is everything!! :)



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got my new Salyer Custom Caspian 1911 back a few weeks ago and I finally had the chance to zero it today and shoot a practice match with it.
It still needs a little tweeking (needs a roll trigger, not the crisp trigger that it has now, needs a flat mainspring housing as I cant stand this arched housing it has now, and it needs a 1" scope with low profile rings. All I had lying around was these 30mm scopes so I just slapped one on to shoot it today)
The first group was fired from a table just to see how well it will group. that is a little under a two inch 10 shot group at 50 yards from a pretty unstable bench, in a ransom rest I think it will group much better and should shoot around 1.5" or less.
The group pictured with the gun was fired in a Bullseye pistol training match (50 yards standing, unsupported, one hand) 
This gun really hammers! If you are not a bulleye pistol shooter this may not mean much to you, but if you are then I think you will agree that it is not too shabby.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

^ Caspian Lake, VT. (Took this picture Thanksgiving 2008) Best 1911 frame you can buy, IMHO.


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! It is probably not apparent to the casual shooter how much work goes into a piece like that. The difference between a 3-4" group and a 1.5" group (at that distance) requires a full custom gun and a world class shooter. Congrats on the new toy.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

NICE!!!!!

Was this built by the guy who builds your national match pistols?

what kind of load do you shoot in your bullseye guns?

do you prefer that scope mount over the C-more type frame mounts? 

arched MSH are bad for me too...i swap mine out right a way.i got smallish hands which is one of the reasons i love the 1911s, but those arched MSH but my lower palm too far out off the backstrap. there was a killer deal on MSHs from Ed Brown at brownells site a while back. got a couple for the bobtails...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Man, at fifty yards that’s some ninja shooting. I am so not worthy of a custom gun, Im not even worth of off the shelf. I think I sent you a PM a while back that I was going to give some shooting a try. One of these days I would love to see your place, you got guns, dogs and dirt bikes. In NJ I can get myself arrested in 2 minutes with one of any of the three. 
 I still suck at shooting, but getting much better. At 50 yards I can now hit a barn, maybe even a barn door with my revolver.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> The group pictured with the gun was fired in a Bullseye pistol training match (50 yards standing, unsupported, one hand)
> This gun really hammers! If you are not a bulleye pistol shooter this may not mean much to you, but if you are then I think you will agree that it is not too shabby.


Wow! Thats incredible shooting. I was never comfortable shooting pistols with scopes. I'm just so used to rifles. That's a hell of a group. I do like the 1911's though. I have a government issue and a Les Baer but don't shoot them near as much as the rifles. Do you ever hang out and watch the long range stuff at Camp Perry?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

chris haynie said:


> NICE!!!!!
> 
> Was this built by the guy who builds your national match pistols?
> 
> ...


This gun was built by Dave Sayler in NC. It was the first gun he has built for me and so far it seams to be close to the ones builtfor me by the National team Armorers.
This group was shot with Federal Gold Medal Match 185 wadcutter. 
I prefer the slide mounts for sure, they give you the lowest sight picture, closest to the bore.
That is why I dont like the 30mm Ultradot that is mounted on this gun. I prefer the 1" Ultradot with the Burris low profile rings because with that setup it is as close as you can get the scope to the bore.
My hands are small too and that is why I like the flat MSH better.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

shawn murace said:


> Wow! Thats incredible shooting. I was never comfortable shooting pistols with scopes. I'm just so used to rifles. That's a hell of a group. I do like the 1911's though. I have a government issue and a Les Baer but don't shoot them near as much as the rifles. Do you ever hang out and watch the long range stuff at Camp Perry?


I was recruited by the Marine Corps Reserve National Pistol team to shoot for them for 2010, but since they got their marksmanship budget cut they wont be shooting much, so I decided to join the US Army Reserve National team instead. In fact I have to go to Dayton OH tonight to meet with those guys tomorrow about getting all the gun stuff worked out.
On their team I will be shooting rifle and pistol, so I will be shooting at Perry next year in all of the pistol matches, and at least the service rifle matches, and maybe high power too.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i have done like zero bullseye shooting. i bought a race gun once from a customer on trade in, but then shot it twice and sold it to a buddy who does alot of bullseye comps. 

is that slide mount machined solid onto the slide or is a bolt on assembly? 

what kind of roll trigger setup do you use?

i have only done a few for friends and i have just used longer hammer hooks and slightly rounded the sear nose. i cant stand the damn things, but i know some bullseye folks who swear by them. i practiced rounding the sear nose on some old pull out sears before i was able to get it proper. 

I like my triggers crisp and breaking like a thin glass rod. I've done mostly IDPA shooting so i have no use for a bullseye gun but they are nifty mechanical wonders in thier own right


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Was just discussing with people the best 1911's to buy. Had a guy that would know what he is talking about recommend the kimber desert warrior (or CDP, without a light rail), but im sure this was regarding non-customs.


Ive also been wondering how long till red dots like a trijicon or eotech are standard on combat/defense handguns


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

My duty pistol... http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/detail.aspx?ID=12#


I'm not a fan of Kimber at all... the 1911 was designed the way it still stands today almost 100 years later. I do believe that the DW comes without the Schwartz safety.

If you get the the 1911 bug there is always buying a Springfield Mil-Spec and having a gunsmith make you the gun of your dreams.

Another I realy like is the R&D by http://www.cylinder-slide.com/

Some day I will do an all custom caspian build with the Damascus Steel look.....yummy!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Im a fan of the glock and AR platforms (although it would be tempting to get a Sig E2)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

guns, dogs, and muscle cars (besides some scantily clad chicks and a steak) what else does a guy need...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> guns, dogs, and muscle cars (besides some scantily clad chicks and a steak) what else does a guy need...


Porn...and a big truck.

I guess I should be a guy, lol, guns - got them. Muscle car...have a Mustang I drive regularly and a 1969 Dodge Dart at my moms with a 440 magnum hanging in the barn to go in it eventually, also have a 1 ton Dodge truck at my mom's house too...got a dog. I can pass on the scantily clad chicks but I'd definitely be happy with a rare steak.

Anyone know if Colt is coming out with an anniversary edition for the 1911 next year? I figure they'd do a 100 year commemorative or something to that effect but haven't seen any news on it?

I'm thinking Christmas gift for the hubby


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Porn...
> 
> Anyone know if Colt is coming out with an anniversary edition for the 1911 next year? I figure they'd do a 100 year commemorative or something to that effect but haven't seen any news on it?
> 
> I'm thinking Christmas gift for the hubby


Stick with the porn .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

You'd turn down a new gun for porn? For shame! I don't know you!

ETA: I prefer the Colt Commander to the 1911...it's more comfortable for me to shoot, I don't care for the long barrel.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> You'd turn down a new gun for porn? For shame! I don't know you!
> 
> ETA: I prefer the Colt Commander to the 1911...it's more comfortable for me to shoot, I don't care for the long barrel.


I've gotten guns for gifts before . Never got porn though . I just thought it would be something different and something you both could enjoy .

I forgot you like guns too and like to run around in your undies with them .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a comment but it's getting on the realm of being uh, unsavory  However, look at it this way, eventually, you get bored with porn, at least with a gun, you never get bored of blowing holes in things.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

hey Mike , I got my springfield xd today. Its no 1911 but I hope to have fun with it


----------



## Al Vaillencourt (Sep 2, 2010)

Dam good shooting Mike... I'd be happy with a group like that from 15m using both hands.:lol:


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i used to sell alot of kimbers, and i never owned one for the three following reasons:

thier customer service sucks. i had more than one customer bring back kimbers that didnt run right straight from the box and getting them fixed was a hassle. we used to sell tens of thousands (at our cost) of dollars of kimbers a month and they still coudnt fix our customers guns in a timely fashion. quite frankly i thought there was an unnacceptable amount of lemons coming from kimber after they moved to NY. if you dead set on a kimber try and find an old one from the clackamas oregon shop. 

they are more expensive than guns of comparable quality by other manufacturers. 

the scwhartz safety system is dumb and way more complicated (Unneccesarily so) than series 80 FPS. if you want the additional FPS stick with a series 80. 

if colt does come out w/ an "anniversary edition" it will be stupid expensive. i prefer colts for most of my custom builds, but i cant see them putting out anything that isnt abusrd for thier "100th anniversary edition".

i have some of the centennial editions advertised in some of the distributors catalogs and promo packets 
at the shop i used to work at and some look pretty awesome, but i kind of feel like since it was designed to be a straight up fighting gun that alot of these centennial editions (case colored recievers, high polished bluing, fancy inlaid grips, old school target sights) are going to be safe queens. kind of makes me sad, but its really just going to be marketing bonanza. i wish i was still working a gun counter when the first round of the centennial models hits the shelves.there will gigantic commission checks at gun shops all over the country

suttle, do you do your own roll triggers? if so wil you enlighten me on your technique?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

mr. grub, 
how do you like the VZ grips on your nighthawk? i haven't yet fired one with that "diamonback" type pattern on the grip.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh speaking of Kimber...I have a little Walter PPK replica Kimber import. They discontinued them and I can't get magazines for it at all - bastards. That's really my only malfunction with Kimber.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

f the ppk clone is one that's made to spec the standard PPK mags should work, unless they did something weird to it. i used to have a german made ppk in 32 and it was pretty cool. i always felt i should have been wearin a tuxedo and ordering shaken martinis when i had it at the range. if i recall correctly i found some mags made by mecgar than ran good


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

chris haynie said:


> mr. grub,
> how do you like the VZ grips on your nighthawk? i haven't yet fired one with that "diamonback" type pattern on the grip.


The "diamondback" pattern is real bitey on the hands but gives you a real nice grip. I don't use them though, dropped them fo a pair of lasermax grips.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> ... However, look at it this way, eventually, you get bored with porn, .....


Never, ever gonna happen.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> f the ppk clone is one that's made to spec the standard PPK mags should work, unless they did something weird to it. i used to have a german made ppk in 32 and it was pretty cool. i always felt i should have been wearin a tuxedo and ordering shaken martinis when i had it at the range. if i recall correctly i found some mags made by mecgar than ran good


It's made by Daewoo but imported by Kimber, I've had it since I was 8 or 9, it's chambered in .22 LR - was perfect for a really small person to learn to shoot a pistol on. But I've lost the original mags somewhere between AZ-NY-CO - the ones for something else sort of fit but they will jam on the drop, so I stick with my 9mm because I don't have to worry about that kind of problem - and my hands have grown a little bit since then. 
The other issue I had with it is it came with 1 set of grips, and you can't get replacements. Not a problem if you're right handed, but the damn thumb rest sits in the middle of my left palm, so we had to file that off and fill it. Bright side is, it shoots really nice and it's quiet.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Porn...and a big truck.
> 
> I guess I should be a guy, lol, guns - got them. Muscle car...have a Mustang I drive regularly and a 1969 Dodge Dart at my moms with a 440 magnum hanging in the barn to go in it eventually, also have a 1 ton Dodge truck at my mom's house too...got a dog. I can pass on the scantily clad chicks but I'd definitely be happy with a rare steak.


 Got the truck.
Just dropped a slightly built 454 into my 72 Monte Carlo last Sunday.
Carry a Colt 1911 Combat Elite, and have another set up for PPC.
Got porn but only when the wife is away.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Got porn but only when the wife is away.


[-X[-X

Sharing is caring...


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> guns, dogs, and muscle cars (besides some scantily clad chicks and a steak) what else does a guy need...


Let's see...guns...

Les Baer, Wilson Combat, and yes, Kimber. 

I have a Kimber Eclipse Ultra for CCW. Their service wasn't great, but it didn't suck. I was very picky when purchased, with doinks on my forehead and FTe's. One quick trip back to the factory and a $100 trigger job, gotta tell ya - best gun I own. 4lb trigger. Suttle would think it's a punk gun...speaking of which, Mr. Ayoob frowns on all trigger jobs not from the factory in the event a real life encounter happens.

The only problem with the Army Reserve shooting team is...well...it's the Army. 

Dogs: Viggo and Nefer Ragnar, pups of Borina JM and Sunshadow's Cain, both RIP. Nefer earned her MR1 this last weekend under the awesome Jean Maurice Willig; Viggo earned one leg and is reportedly a very very hard biter. She's crazy and has more drive than most all mali's; he's affection starved. She has a hot date with Sam Haboxer; we'll see what happens with him. 

Muscle Cars: 457RWHP on a FI NA American Chevy Corvette Convertible. A Super or Turbocharger would just take it out of daily driver comfort. I'm jealous of some of the guys with newer vettes  Then again, my budget would forbid it. 

The Tahoe Blue Porsche 911 Convertible doesn't have as much horsepower - but it is zippy. 

The Excursion to tow the dog trailer (and the 31' Airstream) is considered a big truck - though it isn't lifted and it's not diesel either. 

It's the planes that are expensive. 

Porn....rats. I struck out here. Never did it for me. I'd rather have it live. 

And...most all the steak goes to the dogs when they're good...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

ok im in


dutchie, black '72 Cuda, glocks/Kahr/keltec/taurus/870/DPMS-AR10 semi auto sniper rifle


now if I just had a grass fed beef connection


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have much of a gun collection. 
Bushmaster AR-15, Star 9mm, the little Kimber import .22, a youth model Marlin .22 rifle (don't knock it, perfect size for me, I got it Xmas of 1990) Remington 788 30-30 and a Mossberg 500. In fact, the only ones I actually bought for myself were the AR and the Mossberg, the rest have been Christmas/birthday presents. 
I used to have a S&W model 59 9mm but I sold that for rent money years ago.

But, my every day driving car isn't too shabby 










^taken last winter, don't mind the sludge. 40th anniversary edition Mustang  it's a good car, and only 70,000 miles on it now, I've had it since it was new. Doesn't drive for shit in the winter here, I spend tons of time slipping and sliding.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice work done! Ive had the pleasure of paying Terry Tussy to do lots of work on my pistols. Like your title says, a good gunsmith IS everything!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

tussy does really good work. my old boss at the gun shop had a "retro"styled tussy build. it was amazing. i never could get him to sell it to me despite my best efforts.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> tussy does really good work. my old boss at the gun shop had a "retro"styled tussy build. it was amazing. i never could get him to sell it to me despite my best efforts.


 
I don't blame him


----------

